# pigeon chat rooms?



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

Anyone know of any pigeon chat rooms? Or pigeon chats? Let me know! thanx


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

scuba0095 said:


> Anyone know of any pigeon chat rooms? Or pigeon chats? Let me know! thanx


The only one I know of, is the very brief one which takes place on Pigeon Radio...the BirdLady Chatroom or something of the like. About a couple dozen or so people get together that one night of the week. 

I always felt that these pages alone were "Chatty" enough don't you think ?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

You are already on a good thing, dont look for others, they are depressing


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

This forum has one but I don't think it gets used. I've tried other forums and found that *none* are as good or as well run as PT.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

There WAS a chat "room" here on PT before the new owners.

People were chatting a mile a minute until the fervor died down. I was a late addition but soon switched to Instant Messaging...much better! 

Not much time to "chat" when there are so many posts to catch up on even from just AM to PM in the same day!! 

Shi


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

mr squeaks said:


> People were chatting a mile a minute until the fervor died down. I was a late addition but soon switched to Instant Messaging...much better!
> Not much time to "chat" when there are so many posts to catch up on even from just AM to PM in the same day!!
> 
> Shi


Instant messaging/ chat programs are probably the best way to go. I have been trying out a rather unique chat program recently called Weblin: http://www.weblin.com I quite like the way this one works. Check it out, then come and find me


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Littlecoo said:


> Instant messaging/ chat programs are probably the best way to go. I have been trying out a rather unique chat program recently called Weblin: http://www.weblin.com I quite like the way this one works. Check it out, then come and find me


Sounds intrigueing, Littlecoo. Bet you have members from this site signing up.

For now, I am still trying to just play catch up for the time I spend on HUEY (my Hewlett Packard laptop)! Besides, for now, I still have dial up...not the best for speed!

Many thanks 

Shi


----------

